# Mover Home a otro disco duro en sabayon

## running bear

Buenas,

He estado buscando información y no he sido capaz de encontrarla.

Instale sabayon, tengo dos discos duros, Sabayon esta en el sdb y tengo el otro que es sda

Quisiera mover Home de su ubicación actual a sda, como deberia hacerlo ?

Gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Si puedes arrancar con un liveCD montas la partición de sda donde quieras mover /home en por ejemplo /mnt/sda y sdb en /mnt/sdb luego haces cd /mnt/sdb y cp -a /home ../sda/ cuando termine de copiar todo te cambias a /mnt/sdbX/etc editas fstab y le añades una entrada tal que: /home         /dev/sdaX       /home sistemadearchivosde(/dev/sdaX)      default       0    0 . Entonces puedes borrar el contenido de /home para ahorrar espacio, supongo que lo haces para eso, cuando arranques la siguiente vez ya te arrancará con la /home que has copiado a sda.

Para averiguar el valor de la X ejecuta fdisk -l en cuanto arranque el liveCD.

Si algo va mal arranca como root ya que este usuario utiliza su propio directorio /root y no le afecta si existe /home o no.

A todo esto no nos dices si está particionado sda en todo caso antes de hacer nada deberias preparar ese disco.

----------

## running bear

gracias por la respuesta.

sda lo tengo con ext4, es correcto?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> sda lo tengo con ext4, es correcto?

 

Te vale cualquier sistema de archivos extX.

Otra cosa cuidado al anotar ya que sda no es una partición válida ha de ser del tipo /dev/sdaX siendo X= 1,2.., si sólo tienes una partición seguro que el sistema te la reconoce como /dev/sda1, por otro lado tienes el blkid pero las ventajas y la seguridad que da no me acaba de convencer.

----------

## running bear

Bien, iniciado con livecd sabayon, he probado de montar pero no lo consigo, igual lo hago mal?

 *Quote:*   

> sabayon sabayonuser # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 465,8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
> 
> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> ...

 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> sabayon sabayonuser # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 465,8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
> 
> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> ...

 

Lo anterior es la clave, tienes una partición dos en ese disco que tu sistema no sabe muy bien que hacer con ella hasta que:

fdisk /dev/sda --> m para pedir ayuda m+intro -> d+intro (borra lo que pueda estorbar o da mensaje de error) ->n+intro  (crea una particion nueva) si piensas disponer de todo el espacio con crear una partición es suficiente ->w+intro escribe los cambios y sale.

Ejecuta de nuevo fdisk -l para ver si te ha creado /dev/sda1 y si es así create un systema de archivos extX  (para ver nombres de comandos como root o sudo ls -l /sbin/mkfs*)

en mi systema yo formatearia con el comando mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 y cuando acabara de completarse el comando ya podria empezar a montar->copiar/mover->registrar con fstab etc.

Suerte y si hay travas ya sabes el camino más rápido.

----------

## ek balam

Hola, tu error es en los comandos.... tienes

sabayon sabayonuser # mount /mnt/sda2

mount: can't find /mnt/sda2 in /etc/fstab 

si ejecutas mount DIRECTORIO ... va a buscar un punto de montaje definido en /etc/fstab. Una solución es editar el archivo y agrega el punto de montaje

o

ejecutar el comando como mount PARTICION DIRECTORIO ... por ejemplo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2 ... debes crear el DIRECTORIO antes de ejecutar el comando

Lo demás parece que esta bien...

Saludos

----------

